# It's about time they outlawed...



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The NEC is the minimum standard and, to that end, I think the 6/12 rule works fine. It's always a good practice to add additional receptacles, or install a quad, where a higher than normal amount of cord and plug connected equipment is expected. If the furniture layout is known (as is often the case with an owner-occupied home or highly architected up homes), then it's easy to accomodate. The addition of additional receptacles to suppliment the 6/12 rule, or even a few quads here and there, has pretty much always gone on when the electrician has special knowledge of furniture layouts and special intended uses.

The wholesale practice of installing quads everywhere instead of duplexes sounds silly to me. There was an electrician in my area, who's heyday was in the 1970's, and he had a certain neat practice. It was still common in my area up through the 70's to install baseboard with one flat 2x6 board, with a "base cap" molding. This particular contractor would install plugmold around the entire perimeter of the room, on top of the base board, and the carpenter would install the base cap on top of the Plugmold. This gave the receptacles a "built-in" appearance, and provided a receptacle every foot around the entire room.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Wouldn't that violate the "no receptacles in baseboards" rule?


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

...the 1 1/4 EMT hand bender!!!


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Wouldn't that violate the "no receptacles in baseboards" rule?


If such a rule existed, I expect it would. Since there is no such rule, I'm not so sure I'd worry too much about it.


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> The NEC is the minimum standard and, to that end, I think the 6/12 rule works fine. It's always a good practice to add additional receptacles, or install a quad, where a higher than normal amount of cord and plug connected equipment is expected. If the furniture layout is known (as is often the case with an owner-occupied home or highly architected up homes), then it's easy to accomodate. The addition of additional receptacles to suppliment the 6/12 rule, or even a few quads here and there, has pretty much always gone on when the electrician has special knowledge of furniture layouts and special intended uses.
> 
> The wholesale practice of installing quads everywhere instead of duplexes sounds silly to me. There was an electrician in my area, who's heyday was in the 1970's, and he had a certain neat practice. It was still common in my area up through the 70's to install baseboard with one flat 2x6 board, with a "base cap" molding. This particular contractor would install plugmold around the entire perimeter of the room, on top of the base board, and the carpenter would install the base cap on top of the Plugmold. This gave the receptacles a "built-in" appearance, and provided a receptacle every foot around the entire room.


 i have often thought of the same concept,,,,but i wondered how it would pass inspection on the rough...id put the first plug as usual then wait till the trim and add the plug mold as you described...wouldnt it be nice:thumbup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

zen said:


> i have often thought of the same concept,,,,but i wondered how it would pass inspection on the rough...id put the first plug as usual then wait till the trim and add the plug mold as you described...wouldnt it be nice:thumbup:


It will pass just fine. Same as when we use plugmold at kitchen counters. Just leave a tail out of the wall to go in the entrance fitting and tell the inspector what you have in mind. If you live in an area that does electrical plan review, that will probably already be on the approved plans.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> ...Don't remember if it was here or on MH, but I've officially changed my mind on residential circuiting - 3 20a circuits probably is better than 4 15a circuits.


Ummm ... both of those scenarios provide exactly the same amount of juice: 60 Amps, or 7200 Watts. :blink:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

kbsparky said:


> Ummm ... both of those scenarios provide exactly the same amount of juice: 60 Amps, or 7200 Watts. :blink:


One less home run and one less AFCI might be more than enough to offset the increased cost of going from 14 to 12. Might even be a cost savings.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

I end up installing a lot of quads in houses. But everywhere? That's just ridiculous. Most receptacles in houses are rarely used anyway.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Talk about creating a problem where none exists. You are free to install as many receptacles as you wish.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Wouldn't that violate the "no receptacles in baseboards" rule?


I'd be more than happy if that was a real rule. I hate baseboard receps.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Rudeboy said:


> I'd be more than happy if that was a real rule. I hate baseboard receps.


 I second that.:thumbup:


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

sparks134 said:


> ...the 1 1/4 EMT hand bender!!!


 
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Had that handed to me when I was 18, 165#... I said "I'll pay for the flex and the changeovers...":laughing:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

*It's about time they outlawed...* unions.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

BuzzKill said:


> *It's about time they outlawed...* unions.


Yep, that way we could all live in trailors and work for WalMart, like 1/2 of Georgia and the Carolinas.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

I thought you would like that! Just bustin' chops LG


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

If the standard lamp cord were 3' long the Code would have specified that from no point on the wall would you be farther than 6' from a receptacle.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Duplex receptacles every 12 foot.
> 
> This code hasn't changed since the 50's. Behind our bed 2 clocks, 2 lamps, electric mattress, cordless phone base, 2 cellphone rechargers, and a humidifier.
> 
> ...


this makes me laugh. everytime one of these threads comes up and someone suggests 12 wire should go in a house, 100 resi guys pipe up about how crazy that is. I don't do resi, so I always keep my mouth shut, but I wired my house with 12 and the few kitchens I've done, and I just don't see the big deal. As for the quads, I don't know if that makes sense or not, cause no matter what you do homeowners are always going to overload ckts.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Yep, that way we could all live in trailors and work for WalMart, like 1/2 of Georgia and the Carolinas.


 :no::no::no::no::no: Wrong again there LGLS.


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> If the standard lamp cord were 3' long the Code would have specified that from no point on the wall would you be farther than 6' from a receptacle.


Riveter's correct. The code is only specifying for lamp cords and small appliance cords. Since they are required to be 6' long, people are less likely to use those crappy extension cords everywhere, creating a fire hazard. Going with what the OP is proposing it would be really a matter of looks and functionality which the NEC doesn't touch on any part of that. 

I guess an argument could be made about this:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

william1978 said:


> :no::no::no::no::no: Wrong again there LGLS.


 yes, those poor yankees and their mis-conceptions of the the south.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Yep, that way we could all live in trailors and work for WalMart, like 1/2 of Georgia and the Carolinas.


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Yep, that way we could all live in trailors and work for WalMart, like 1/2 of Georgia and the Carolinas.


Yup, one of these days I'll get promoted from Greeter to Cart Gatherer, and we're still praying to the Waltons that my wife will be uprooted from her cash register to have her stab at Customer Service.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

wildleg said:


> this makes me laugh. everytime one of these threads comes up and someone suggests 12 wire should go in a house, 100 resi guys pipe up about how crazy that is. I don't do resi, so I always keep my mouth shut, but I wired my house with 12 and the few kitchens I've done, and I just don't see the big deal. As for the quads, I don't know if that makes sense or not, cause no matter what you do homeowners are always going to overload ckts.


Yeah, I hear you. I really could care less. The co. I work for wires receps with 12awg no matter what in resi. Lights pretty much always 14awg. Not a drop of #14 ever enters a commercial building we work on. But I wouldn't be against mixing it up like the co.'s i worked for before did.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

BTW we're also working on shutting down the meth lab in our kitchen, cause I'll be damned if my kids will be on the 6 O' clock news for me blowing up the single wide and them being homeless.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Lots of business's from Long Island moved down to that area because of cheap taxes and real estate.

Real estate taxes here average around $10,000.00 a year


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

gilbequick said:


> BTW we're also working on shutting down the meth lab in our kitchen, cause I'll be damned if my kids will be on the 6 O' clock news for me blowing up the single wide and them being homeless.


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

gilbequick said:


> BTW we're also working on shutting down the meth lab in our kitchen, cause I'll be damned if my kids will be on the 6 O' clock news for me blowing up the single wide and them being homeless.


 go Gil!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

chenley said:


> Riveter's correct. The code is only specifying for lamp cords and small appliance cords. Since they are required to be 6' long, people are less likely to use those crappy extension cords everywhere, creating a fire hazard............


 
Small appliances, if you mean toasters and coffee makers, usually only have cords less than 24", hence the 24" rule governing receps on a countertop in 210.52(B)(3)(1). The reason they aren't longer is to keep the appliance from falling off the front edge of a standard 25"-deep countertop whilst plugged in.

But stuff you find in the living areas of a house, such as lamps, TVs, computers, etc. do have the 6' cord, so it will reach a receptacle in a room wired to code.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

gilbequick said:


> Yup, one of these days I'll get promoted from Greeter to Cart Gatherer, and we're still praying to the Waltons that my wife will be uprooted from her cash register to have her stab at Customer Service.


 :laughing:


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> If the standard lamp cord were 3' long the Code would have specified that from no point on the wall would you be farther than 6' from a receptacle.


It's not about the length of cords here... It's about the sheer quantity of devices we use these days as compared to back in the 50's. I put a quad in where the TV for the master bedroom goes... Now there's a lamp, TV, FIOS box, Apple TV box, a glade plug-in, and no place for the vaccuum or the camera battery recharger...

I advocate quads because a 2-gang and 2 duplexes is economical and quick. I wouldn't want a receptacle every 6' but, where we do have receptacles we're plugging more things in than ever before...


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Small appliances, if you mean toasters and coffee makers, usually only have cords less than 24", hence the 24" rule governing receps on a countertop in 210.52(B)(3)(1). The reason they aren't longer is to keep the appliance from falling off the front edge of a standard 25"-deep countertop whilst plugged in.
> 
> But stuff you find in the living areas of a house, such as lamps, TVs, computers, etc. do have the 6' cord, so it will reach a receptacle in a room wired to code.


Don't you own anything?


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Don't you own anything?


 I think he lives in a single wide and works at WalMart


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> It's not about the length of cords here... It's about the sheer quantity of devices we use these days as compared to back in the 50's. I put a quad in where the TV for the master bedroom goes... Now there's a lamp, TV, FIOS box, Apple TV box, a glade plug-in, and no place for the vaccuum or the camera battery recharger...
> 
> I advocate quads because a 2-gang and 2 duplexes is economical and quick. I wouldn't want a receptacle every 6' but, where we do have receptacles we're plugging more things in than ever before...


Slam a 4sq extendo box and make it up for two receps, get yourself a two-gang industrial cover, couple of receptacles and shamwow! You got yourself a quad.
No razor knife or keyhole saw required.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> It's not about the length of cords here... It's about the sheer quantity of devices we use these days as compared to back in the 50's. I put a quad in where the TV for the master bedroom goes... Now there's a lamp, TV, FIOS box, Apple TV box, a glade plug-in, and no place for the vaccuum or the camera battery recharger...
> 
> I advocate quads because a 2-gang and 2 duplexes is economical and quick. I wouldn't want a receptacle every 6' but, where we do have receptacles we're plugging more things in than ever before...


Why are you plugging those devices into a regular outlet to begin with :blink:

You should be using surge protected power strips :thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> Slam a 4sq extendo box and make it up for two receps, get yourself a two-gang industrial cover, couple of receptacles and shamwow! You got yourself a quad.
> No razor knife or keyhole saw required.


 
A standard extension won't do it. Use one of these babies:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

480sparky said:


> A standard extension won't do it. Use one of these babies:


Thank you.
:thumbsup:


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Geez wouldn't those look pretty...


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Geez wouldn't those look pretty...


Who's gonna see it? You have a bedside table right? Besides, you already have all those cords plugged in anyway.
:laughing:


----------



## Shado (Jan 1, 2009)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> It's not about the length of cords here... It's about the sheer quantity of devices we use these days as compared to back in the 50's. I put a quad in where the TV for the master bedroom goes... Now there's a lamp, TV, FIOS box, Apple TV box, a glade plug-in, and no place for the vaccuum or the camera battery recharger...
> 
> I advocate quads because a 2-gang and 2 duplexes is economical and quick. I wouldn't want a receptacle every 6' but, where we do have receptacles we're plugging more things in than ever before...


LOL....need to quit buying all them fancy schmancy electrical gimmick things.....:laughing:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

In my opinion the NFPA should remove all the 'required outlets' from the NEC and concentrate on the installation of equipment as 90.1(A), 90.1(B) and 90.1(C) indicate.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> It's not about the length of cords here... It's about the sheer quantity of devices we use these days as compared to back in the 50's. I put a quad in where the TV for the master bedroom goes... Now there's a lamp, TV, FIOS box, Apple TV box, a glade plug-in, and no place for the vaccuum or the camera battery recharger...
> 
> I advocate quads because a 2-gang and 2 duplexes is economical and quick. I wouldn't want a receptacle every 6' but, where we do have receptacles we're plugging more things in than ever before...


You mention five things plugged in the bedroom. Where is the issue here? So far a very weak argument.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

If wall thickness, sound and insulation wasn't a factor I would like quad receptacles recessed about 2" in the wall in a 5"x5" cavity with the top and bottom tapered to about a 6" opening. Space them about every six feet and have a snap on cover for unused ones. It would make it a lot easier when the wife/GF decides to rearrange the furniture and you have to move things around.
Oh, and ground down.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

gilbequick said:


> Yup, one of these days I'll get promoted from Greeter to Cart Gatherer, and we're still praying to the Waltons that my wife will be uprooted from her cash register to have her stab at Customer Service.


 
If you and your lovely bride both get promoted will it enable you to buy that fancy dancy double wide, that will be the envy of the trailer park ?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

drsparky said:


> Oh, and ground down.


 Well that is a must.:thumbup:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

drsparky said:


> If wall thickness, sound and insulation wasn't a factor I would like quad receptacles recessed about 2" in the wall in a 5"x5" cavity with the top and bottom tapered to about a 6" opening. Space them about every six feet and have a snap on cover for unused ones. It would make it a lot easier when the wife/GF decides to rearrange the furniture and you have to move things around.
> Oh, and ground down.


Or you could just use these....
http://www.aifittings.com/whnew137.htm


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> So far a very weak argument.


You are new here.. he will give you many things to think about :laughing:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Black4Truck said:


> You are new here.. he will give you many things to think about :laughing:


Ahhh, new only in formal registration. I've been around. I know exactly what I am dealing with.


----------



## George Stolz (Jan 22, 2009)

I have rolled a car for someone poking me in the ribs. I have squandered 10's of thousands of dollars because a girl had pretty hair. I have vast amount of stupid mistakes.

Here is the dumbest one at hand in my living room. Behind a chair, at present.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

william1978 said:


> :no: Wrong again there LGLS.


Well he has a point.

*Mobile homes as a percentage of all housing units* *








*


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

electricmanscott said:


> You mention five things plugged in the bedroom. Where is the issue here? So far a very weak argument.


OK then here's the "argument." I am anal retentive. I do not like electrical stuff strewn about the bedroon, or the livingroom, or anywhere else. 

A place for everything and a plug for everything and everything in it's place. 

NOTHING on the dresser - it's for dressing, not recharging crap. Originally the bedroom had 5 duplexes. There are WAY more than 10 things these days. Behind the bed alone jutifys my position.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

George Stolz said:


> I have rolled a car for someone poking me in the ribs. I have squandered 10's of thousands of dollars because a girl had pretty hair. I have vast amount of stupid mistakes.
> 
> Here is the dumbest one at hand in my living room. Behind a chair, at present.


 Waste? That cost what, 12 bucks?


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> OK then here's the "argument." I am anal retentive. I do not like electrical stuff strewn about the bedroon, or the livingroom, or anywhere else.
> 
> A place for everything and a plug for everything and everything in it's place.
> 
> NOTHING on the dresser - it's for dressing, not recharging crap. Originally the bedroom had 5 duplexes. There are WAY more than 10 things these days. Behind the bed alone jutifys my position.


So pay some brothers to fix it for you.:thumbsup:


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> So pay some brothers to fix it for you.:thumbsup:


Maybe I'll call Black4Truck. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## George Stolz (Jan 22, 2009)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Waste? That cost what, 12 bucks?


The cost? Who cares about the cost? It was a complete waste of time, the furniture moved (because women love moving furniture) and the entertainment center moved to another area in the room.

Therefore, I have a very ugly receptacle mess on a wall doing nothing, and a plug strip behind the equipment. I also added one more appliance right after installing that mess, and had...seven...appliances to plug in.

It's just stupid. Why waste time worrying about it? I couldn't even predict the needs in my own house, I'd be loathe to try to inflict anything like that on a customer.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> OK then here's the "argument." I am anal retentive. I do not like electrical stuff strewn about the bedroon, or the livingroom, or anywhere else.
> 
> A place for everything and a plug for everything and everything in it's place.
> 
> NOTHING on the dresser - it's for dressing, not recharging crap. Originally the bedroom had 5 duplexes. There are WAY more than 10 things these days. Behind the bed alone jutifys my position.


So install more receptacles where YOU need them.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Maybe I'll call Black4Truck. :laughing::laughing:


I'm not too far from you and maybe I can teach you how to do it right the first time around :thumbup:


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

George Stolz said it well. I cannot even predict for my own house. I am installing some cabinets in the kitchen which has meant moving a receptacle or two. I thought about a quad somewhere,but kept thinking it is going to look silly if we move things around.

I like the idea of quads, but someone early on said without a very complete architect drawing awfully hard to predict needs.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

> I end up installing a lot of quads in houses. But everywhere? That's just ridiculous. _Most receptacles in houses are rarely used anyway_


I agree. Most of mine don't get used.

I put quads on kit counter tops but thats about it. AV stuff gets a zip strip because there are more than four things going in there anyway.

What they should outlaw is receps in the middle of the bedroom wall so the end up behind the bed right at mattress height. How bout put *one on each side *of the bed.

While they are at it they can outlaw slot head screws too.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

220/221 said:


> I agree. Most of mine don't get used.
> 
> I put quads on kit counter tops but thats about it. AV stuff gets a zip strip because there are more than four things going in there anyway.
> 
> ...


Are you going to have the NEC dictate where you put your bed.

Let's just leave well enough alone. There are enough headaches in that stinking book as it is.

The NEC is not intended to be a design manual.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

George Stolz said:


> The cost? Who cares about the cost? It was a complete waste of time, the furniture moved (because women love moving furniture) and the entertainment center moved to another area in the room.
> 
> Therefore, I have a very ugly receptacle mess on a wall doing nothing, and a plug strip behind the equipment. I also added one more appliance right after installing that mess, and had...seven...appliances to plug in.


See what I mean? YOU PROVED MY POINT! Where you didn't have more receptacles you need them! The time it took was only because that wasn't the initial installation. If every receptacle was at least a quad you'd be golden!



> It's just stupid. Why waste time worrying about it? I couldn't even predict the needs in my own house, I'd be loathe to try to inflict anything like that on a customer.


I think you can fairly well predict that wherever a customer wants a coax, a quad is in order... 

Geez, even the bathroom vanity... TV, cable Box, electric toothbrush, rechargable clippers... now where to put the air-freshner / nightlight? Luckily, when I renovated it I put a duplex between the vanity and toilet and all I heard is "what are we ever going to need an outlet there for? Well... it's full.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

s.kelly said:


> George Stolz said it well. I cannot even predict for my own house. I am installing some cabinets in the kitchen which has meant moving a receptacle or two. I thought about a quad somewhere,but kept thinking it is going to look silly if we move things around.
> 
> I like the idea of quads, but someone early on said without a very complete architect drawing awfully hard to predict needs.


Then you do what I did - every outlet in my kitchen is a quad save for the one behind the fridge and the ones on either side of the sink, and one duplex that's on a generator circuit. 5 quads, 3 duplexes for countertops each on it's own circuit. Overkill yes. But dammit if she wants to put a broiler and a rotisserie in the same spot she can, and there's still space for a mixer or an electric knife.


----------



## George Stolz (Jan 22, 2009)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> See what I mean? YOU PROVED MY POINT! If every receptacle was at least a quad you'd be golden!


Actually, a duplex would have sufficed for the two plug strips needed for the seven appliances. :jester:


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

George Stolz said:


> Actually, a duplex would have sufficed for the two plug strips needed for the seven appliances. :jester:


My worry is rarely is the cord on a plug strip #12 or #14 awg. I know they have integral overload protection, but I don't trust China.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

The NEC would allow us to install single receptacles every 12', anything beyond that is just plan ostentatious.:thumbsup:


----------



## George Stolz (Jan 22, 2009)

George Stolz said:


> Actually, a duplex would have sufficed for the two plug strips needed for the seven appliances. :jester:





LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> My worry is rarely is the cord on a plug strip #12 or #14 awg. I know they have integral overload protection, but I don't trust China.


Well, unless you can plug the other three appliances into your worry, the quad got you nowhere.


----------



## Ohmbre (Oct 8, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> If the standard lamp cord were 3' long the Code would have specified that from no point on the wall would you be farther than 6' from a receptacle.


Absolutely, the code is a minnimum standard. If HO wants more thats fine.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

> Are you going to have the NEC dictate where you put your bed.


Not really being serious about the NEC but it *is* stupid to put them behind a bed. Keep them out of he center of the wall and you'll be good. You might have to spend 2 bucks for one additional recep/box but you can charge an extra $80 for it :thumbup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

220/221 said:


> Not really being serious about the NEC but it *is* stupid to put them behind a bed. Keep them out of he center of the wall and you'll be good. You might have to spend 2 bucks for one additional recep/box but you can charge an extra $80 for it :thumbup:


How do you know where the bed is going to go and where will it be (2) years from now? :blink:


----------



## Ohmbre (Oct 8, 2009)

Just put a 2nd sty addition on my house. When laying out the master bedroom there was only one logical place to put the bed, facing the big screen. I figuered the outlets per 6' 12' rule but I also installed a 3way on the side of the bed so the wife doesn't ask me to get up and turn the light off. Oh and its on her side of the bed


----------



## electures (Oct 23, 2008)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Wouldn't that violate the "no receptacles in baseboards" rule?


I believe that refers to *electric* baseboard *heaters.*


----------



## electures (Oct 23, 2008)

Ohmbre said:


> Just put a 2nd sty addition on my house. When laying out the master bedroom there was only one logical place to put the bed, facing the big screen. I figuered the outlets per 6' 12' rule but I also installed a 3way on the side of the bed so the wife doesn't ask me to get up and turn the light off. *Oh and its on her side of the bed*


 
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

But if they outlaw duplex receptacles, then only outlaws will have duplex receptacles. :whistling2:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

electures said:


> I believe that refers to *electric* baseboard *heaters.*



No, that is also allowed.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

> How do you know where the bed is going to go and where will it be (2) years from now? :blink:


Come on. It's really not that difficult.

You generally only have 2 choices in a typical bedroom.

It's not going in front of the closet and it's not going to jut out past the doorway path so keep the receps out of the center of those walls and install one on each side of where the bed will likely be.

All my houses over the past 20 years have had fan and light switches next to the bed. All I need now is a little fridge for a nightstand. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Just put the receptacles down low, problem solved.:thumbsup:

It is worth mentioning the NEC has addressed receptacle placement 
around beds in hotels 210.60(B) but I do not see that working either.


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

220/221 said:


> All my houses over the past 20 years have had fan and light switches next to the bed. All I need now is a little fridge for a nightstand. :thumbsup:


I keep the bar fridge right next to my desk 

...It's a wonder I don't get fat.


----------



## electures (Oct 23, 2008)

Bob Badger said:


> No, that is also allowed.


If it is part of the listed assembly.


----------



## rnr electric (Jan 29, 2010)

do the math,10 60 watt lamps(5 amps)+bed(5amps?)+3 alarm clocks (3amps?) general numbers only 13 amps.. you are only gonna pull what you pull, period. i can put 100 plugs in a bdrm and 10 ckts but what will it pull?. lamps,clocks,bed,lighting(?) but what else. an occasional ironing board but we allow for that in the laundry. now bathroom gfci ckts with 15amp hairdryers has been gettin to me lately. if they are not all h/r then your f---ed


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Hmmm I have about 18 things plugged in under my desk
Combined they pull about 8 amps. 

Same sorta thing by the living room TV.. Cable box, VCR, DVD, two game systems, TV, speaker system, stereo 

Power bars work for me.. Just don't buy them at the dollar store.


----------



## moman (Apr 15, 2010)

Rudeboy said:


> I'd be more than happy if that was a real rule. I hate baseboard receps.


In the high rise condos downtown they love baseboard receptacles. They are a pain to install because they are only a couple of inches off the ground. My foreman always wants them with the hot slot up but I have always felt that neutrals up is the better way to install them.


----------



## VersaJoe (Nov 19, 2009)

I like baseboard receptacles as well... in the old houses. When I work in an old house thats nice, and I have to add receptacles, I always add them in the baseboard so they match the rest and don't stick out like a sore thumb. It also allows me to charge significantly more to do it as well...


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

moman said:


> In the high rise condos downtown they love baseboard receptacles. They are a pain to install because they are only a couple of inches off the ground. My foreman always wants them with the hot slot up but I have always felt that neutrals up is the better way to install them.


I agree.. Why?... How about the dust collecting on top and when the hot and humid days come it may become conductive. Thats my story and I'm stickin to it..


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

moman said:


> In the high rise condos downtown they love baseboard receptacles. They are a pain to install because they are only a couple of inches off the ground. My foreman always wants them with the hot slot up but I have always felt that neutrals up is the better way to install them.


The trick is to "grease" the trim guys on the side..


----------

